# [gtk] Style von den Linien bei einem gtktree, bzw einem gtkctree..



## MC Breit (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes problem, was GTK angeht.
Ich erstelle einen gtktree, den ich mit Items fülle, soweit so gut, jetzt sind die linien aber immer duchgezogen, ich will jetzt aber zum beispiel gepunktete linen (Wie windows expolrer) haben, wozu ich leider keine passende funktion bei gtktree finden kann.
Bei gtkctree, gibt es zahlreiche funktionen zum bestimmen des abstandes, des linien stiels und und und, wenn ich aber gtkctree verwende, habe ich wie bei den CList items immer in der Obersten reihe diese Tabs, wo der name der reihe drinnen steht, dieser Stört aber im GUI.

Weshalb ich die frage habe, ob jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt bei einem normalen gtktree den linienstiel, die abstände und so weiter zu verändern, oder ob jemand weiß wie ich bei dem gtkctree diesen tab am oberen ende wegbekomme.

Wenn ihr irgend ein beispiel kennt, oder eine dokumentation die diese problematik erfasst, her damit, sprache ist mir egal ;-)

Danke im vorraus und


----------

